# Graphic Card needed



## sudcell

Hi guys
I am a newbie here.
My name is sudhanshu and i want your help in choosing my next graphic card  

I really don't know what all to look for before making the purchase so your help is needed right from determining what kind of CPU, GPU etc i have as of now and based on that what kinda card is best for my needs.

I am a moderate gamer and the graphic card that i need is just for gaming purposes! nothing else
Your help is highly needed and will be appreciated 

Thanks for reading my post and your help (in advance)  


Right now i have i3 processor -- 3.07 Ghz Intel processor, 4 GB kingston ram (2GB x 2 sticks), 1GB Nvidia 8400GS DDR3, and 22" LED screen  

I am also planning to replace one pf my Ram's by a 4Gb stick so that i have a total of 6GB Ram with me. Please suggest this change will help in any way or not? (additional 2GB ram)


----------



## Gun

What's your budget?


----------



## sudcell

Gun said:


> What's your budget?



150$ max. is what i can spend
Would be great if i can find something within this budget and be able to play Games like SAINTS ROW


----------



## Gun

sudcell said:


> 150$ max. is what i can spend
> Would be great if i can find something within this budget and be able to play Games like SAINTS ROW



Okay. Well don't take my word for it (because I haven't been keeping an eye on PC hardware lately), but I think a gtx 750 ti might be a good option. I think it costs around $160-$170 but it's worth spending that little bit more. 

Again, wait for someone else to respond before purchasing anything, that's just the best I could find


----------



## sudcell

Gun said:


> Okay. Well don't take my word for it (because I haven't been keeping an eye on PC hardware lately), but I think a gtx 750 ti might be a good option. I think it costs around $160-$170 but it's worth spending that little bit more.
> 
> Again, wait for someone else to respond before purchasing anything, that's just the best I could find



Thanks for the reply and your valuable input

Are you sure that this one will be supported by my pc's motherboard and processor?
I have nothing additional to what stock PC's have. Though mine is assembled.
I did it myself. Nothing special i purchased like you guys talk about power ratings and all. I don't know about that


----------



## Cisco001

Should work with your motherboard as far as PCIE x 16

What case have you got and what PSU have you got?


----------



## sudcell

Cisco001 said:


> PCIE x 16






Cisco001 said:


> What case have you got and what PSU have you got?


No idea


----------



## Darren

Any way you can find a make a model of your PC. We can find the rest of the info if you get us an actual model number. A 750 TI is probably going to be your best bet and you might be able to get by on the power supply that's already in machine. 

4GB to 6GB might help a little bit, but don't expect a night and day difference, your video card will have the biggest impact.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

I've always been an Nvidia fan, but the r7 260x is cheaper and comparable

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127762


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> Any way you can find a make a model of your PC. We can find the rest of the info if you get us an actual model number. A 750 TI is probably going to be your best bet and you might be able to get by on the power supply that's already in machine.


You guide me how to catch the exact model no.?



Denther said:


> 4GB to 6GB might help a little bit, but don't expect a night and day difference, your video card will have the biggest impact.


if it WILL help then i will consider upgrading it
If NOT then i don't need to upgrade the RAM


----------



## ninjabubbles3

and A PCIx16 slot, do you have a graphics card  in there right now? If so, it just goes into the same slot. What motherboard to you have?


----------



## ninjabubbles3

RAM will help if you multitask a lot, if not, maybe save it for later.

For model number, look on the back of the case.

Again, did you build it yourself?


----------



## Darren

Are there any stickers on the outside of the machine that say anything on them that looks like a model number? Also what brand is it? Probably says somewhere on the outside like Dell, Acer, HP, etc.

Ninja, stop double posting. Also if he doesn't know the model number or what a PCI-E slot is then I seriously doubt he built it. No offense to OP or anything. If he can find a model number I can find the rest. Also if it's got an i3 processor it almost guaranteed has a PCI-E x16 slot.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> Are there any stickers on the outside of the machine that say anything on them that looks like a model number? Also what brand is it? Probably says somewhere on the outside like Dell, Acer, HP, etc.
> 
> Ninja, stop double posting. Also if he doesn't know the model number or what a PCI-E slot is then I seriously doubt he built it. No offense to OP or anything. If he can find a model number I can find the rest. Also if it's got an i3 processor it almost guaranteed has a PCI-E x16 slot.



Yes i have a graphics card right now. Its there from the day i purchased the entire system. Nvidia 8400GS 1GB DDR3 is what i have right now.

No stickers on the outside 
Its an assembled unit.
I went to the seller and asked him for a HDD (1TB-WD), 2Gb ram x 2 - kingston, 8400gs 1Gb and Intel i3 processor with Intel motherboard.
There wasn't any discussion on the Power input part. He just gave it himself whatever the system has right now!
And Lg 22" LED Screen.
Thats my system


----------



## sudcell

ninjabubbles3 said:


> RAM will help if you multitask a lot, if not, maybe save it for later.
> 
> For model number, look on the back of the case.
> 
> Again, did you build it yourself?



I don't multitask A LOT!
Don't use the PC professionally..
Just want this upgrade for gaming, again, am a Moderate Gamer 

I will try finding out the Model no. by looking around, or maybe on the BILL?


----------



## goranpaa

That is a PCI E 16X video card. What I and likely the other guys posting would like to know is what Wattage your power supply is? Look at the sticker on the side of the power supply inside the case. We need to know that to give you a suggestion of the best bang for buck videocard that the psu can handle. But an Nvidia GTX 750 TI as suggested before should'nt be a problem if you have a psu at 300 - 350W.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8906803&CatId=7387


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> That is a PCI E 16X video card. What I and likely the other guys posting would like to know is what Wattage your power supply is? Look at the sticker on the side of the power supply inside the case. We need to know that to give you a suggestion of the best bang for buck videocard that the psu can handle. But an Nvidia GTX 750 TI as suggested before should'nt be a problem if you have a psu at 300 - 350W.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8906803&CatId=7387




I just checked outside the rear fan there is a sticker!
Output: 220V - 1.5A 50Hz
Input: 220V - 4A   Hz





http://imgur.com/cnv10Pe
AND



http://imgur.com/AGM15nl


----------



## Darren

Yeah that doesn't tell us anything. Open up the side of the case with the computer off and see if there's anything on the power supply that says anything at all. You said seller, which makes me think you bought this from a person. Did they build it or is it a name brand machine?


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> Yeah that doesn't tell us anything.






Denther said:


> Open up the side of the case with the computer off and see if there's anything on the power supply that says anything at all.


Pics uploaded 



Denther said:


> You said seller, which makes me think you bought this from a person. Did they build it or is it a name brand machine?



Yes, they supplied the wiring and power supply on their own


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> That is a PCI E 16X video card.



Yes u're right!
I just spotted that written on my motherboard as well! 
Pics uploaded for reference


----------



## sudcell

Just a little update from my side..

Actually i can spend upto 250$ but was thinking of spending 150$ on the graphics and other 100 odd $ on a 2TB internal HDD
As of now i have a 1TB WD internal HDD and 1Tb x 2 External HDD's
But yes, i also want to increase my RAM (currently 4GB 2x2) to 6GB if that will result in a smoother gameplay..

if u guys say, i can go the graphics way and can let the HDD and RAM go..
That will make 250$ of budget for the Graphics card


----------



## Darren

Pics uploaded where? 

Also, do you really need all that space?


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> Pics uploaded where?
> 
> Also, do you really need all that space?



Please check post #17

would be nice if I have that much of space.
was planning to get another external hdd of 3tb but decided to go for internal coz external wasn't all that useful for me..


----------



## sudcell

Or should i forget upgrading my pc and go for a ps3?


----------



## goranpaa

Ok. it's a 450W psu then. But I suggest that you swap the powersupply anyway for future video card uppgrades. This is a good quality psu ( You should never go cheap on a powersupply ). And it's "modular" wich means you only have the cables connected to the powersupply - motherboard that you really need for the  moment. This will reduce the cable clutter and improve the case airflow.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7564403&CatId=1483

And this card : http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8687104&CatId=7387

This card, will allow you to play most games on high to very high quality settings. And are easily overclockable to Radeon 270X speeds. You will be amazed by the image quality and the detail.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Ok. it's a 450W psu then. But I suggest that you swap the powersupply anyway for future video card uppgrades.


Won't be needing any more upgrades after this coz i'll be flying off next year end 



goranpaa said:


> This is a good quality psu ( You should never go cheap on a powersupply ). And it's "modular" which means you only have the cables connected to the powersupply - motherboard that you really need for the  moment. This will reduce the cable clutter and improve the case airflow.


Didn't get a word out of this 




goranpaa said:


> And this card : http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8687104&CatId=7387
> 
> This card, will allow you to play most games on high to very high quality settings. And are easily overclockable to Radeon 270X speeds. You will be amazed by the image quality and the detail.



Is this better than the perviously recommended Gtx 750ti??


----------



## sudcell

A friend of mine recommended Gtx 650 / gtx 650ti or gtx 560 if in range!!
Please comment!!


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> Won't be needing any more upgrades after this coz i'll be flying off next year end
> 
> Ok. but if you want the card I suggested? Then you will need at  least a 500W psu. And that upgrade is pretty pointless with future proofing in mind. Then the 600W Corsair is the best choice for the price tag I think. And nothing will stop you from moving this power supply over to another case when the time comes either.
> 
> 
> Ok. but if you want the card I suggested? Then you will need at  least a 500W psu. And that upgrade is pretty pointless with future proofing in mind. Then the 600W Corsair is the best choice for the price tag I think.
> 
> 
> A modular powersupply, will give you the opportunity to reduce this cable clutter inside the case some by just connecting the for the moment useful cables to the power supply and to the motherboard. And have the other cables resting in a drawer for the moment.
> 
> Didn't get a word out of this
> 
> 
> I see. Well, there are ordinary and non modular powersupplies like the one I suspect your present psu are? Such a psu have all the cables fixated to it. Wich will have the result that you will have some cables that are not in use, and that occupies the inside of the case anyway  and can act like an "air brake" for the air flow from front intake to back exhaust fans. With increased hardware and case temperatures as a result. And heat is one of the computer hardwares worst enemy together with dust. The lower you can keep the hardware temperatures? The longer they will last.
> 
> 
> Is this better than the perviously recommended Gtx 750ti??



The Radeon card will beat the GTX 750 Ti pretty serverly yes.

EDIT. Check this out: http://www.hwcompare.com/17282/geforce-gtx-750-ti-vs-radeon-r9-270/


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> The Radeon card will beat the GTX 750 Ti pretty serverly yes.



And it will work fine with my config. too?

And is this the same as u recommended? 
http://www.amazon.com/XFX-Double-925MHz-Graphics-R9270ACDFC/dp/B00GN1Y43E/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1412246403&sr=1-1&keywords=XFX+radeon+R9+270
If this is the one then its costing me 220$ after customs and shipping


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> ok. It's a 450w psu then. But i suggest that you swap the powersupply anyway for future video card uppgrades. This is a good quality psu ( you should never go cheap on a powersupply ). And it's "modular" wich means you only have the cables connected to the powersupply - motherboard that you really need for the  moment. This will reduce the cable clutter and improve the case airflow.



what about this


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> And it will work fine with my config. too?
> 
> And is this the same as u recommended?
> http://www.amazon.com/XFX-Double-925MHz-Graphics-R9270ACDFC/dp/B00GN1Y43E/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1412246403&sr=1-1&keywords=XFX+radeon+R9+270
> If this is the one then its costing me 220$ after customs and shipping




Yes, that's the same card.

Yes, providing you swap your powersupply for at least a good 500W that is? This as a 500W, is the minimum recommended powersupply for the Radeon card.

But as said, getting a 500W just for beeing able to run the Radeon card is pretty pointless really. With the risk of beeing a nag bag, I still recommend that 600W Corsair.


----------



## tylerjrb

You can try searching system information on the PC. Or there will be a model number on the sticker on the side or rear of the machine. 

The added ram will help but only if it maxes out while in use I.e play some games etc and monitor its usage on task manager. If it uses the full 2gb then it will benefit you increasing it to 4gb.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Yes, that's the same card.
> 
> Yes, providing you swap your powersupply for at least a good 500W that is? This as a 500W, is the minimum recommended powersupply for the Radeon card.
> 
> But as said, getting a 500W just for beeing able to run the Radeon card is pretty pointless really. With the risk of beeing a nag bag, I still recommend that 600W Corsair.



So Don't you thinks i should let this card go coz 
1. Its costlier than what i planned to spend on GRPAHICS
2. It will make me buy a new power supply, thus costing me even more!

Can u please suggest some card that will work well with my current powersupply?


----------



## sudcell

tylerjrb said:


> You can try searching system information on the PC. Or there will be a model number on the sticker on the side or rear of the machine.
> 
> The added ram will help but only if it maxes out while in use I.e play some games etc and monitor its usage on task manager. If it uses the full 2gb then it will benefit you increasing it to 4gb.



??
For what do u need the model no.?

Current ram is 4gb (2gb x 2)


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Not many graphics cards will work too well with your power supply. My dad had the same problem. Graphics cards give you the biggest performance boost, you should give about one third of your entire computer budget to your graphics card. Again, what games do you play? If that graphics card is too much for you, go with this maybe

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150695
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139027

That brings you to about 200$. But the 270 would really be a good investment.


----------



## sudcell

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Not many graphics cards will work too well with your power supply. My dad had the same problem. Graphics cards give you the biggest performance boost, you should give about one third of your entire computer budget to your graphics card. Again, what games do you play? If that graphics card is too much for you, go with this maybe
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150695
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139027
> 
> That brings you to about 200$. But the 270 would really be a good investment.



I am not that much into gaming
I play every kind of game

like gta sa, gta 4, nfs the run, Cod etc
but yea, it would be great if I can play saints row 3 on my pc!


----------



## ninjabubbles3

With the 270, and 260x, you will still be able to play both, but with lower resolution and graphics on the 260x, but not much


----------



## sudcell

ninjabubbles3 said:


> With the 270, and 260x, you will still be able to play both, but with lower resolution and graphics on the 260x, but not much



Which one is the part of BOTH here?
What's the fun in getting a new card if I won't be able to play games that I want to?


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Sorry, you will be able to play all your games on both GPUs, but higher settings on the 270


----------



## sudcell

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Sorry, you will be able to play all your games on both GPUs, but higher settings on the 270



alright 
Thought if only 2 games, then what's the fun 

I have a 22" LED Monitor.
Will i be able to play any of those with ultra settings?


And how much is the performance difference between my current 1GB 8400GS and the 2GB 270?

Also, mine is DDR3 and i think the 270 is DDR5
It will work for sure, right??


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> So Don't you thinks i should let this card go coz
> 1. Its costlier than what i planned to spend on GRPAHICS
> 2. It will make me buy a new power supply, thus costing me even more!
> 
> Can u please suggest some card that will work well with my current powersupply?



That depends? But you your options for a decent caard with will be very limited with you present powersupply. The cards will be narrowed down to the GTX 750 TI and the Radeon HD 7770 pretty much.

Yes, if you want good over all graphics and game performance? The video card will be one of the more exspensive posts for a pc when upgrading.

2. That is unfortunatly often the case when the manufacterer of the pc goes cheap on the powersupplys Wattage. Wich is a very common thing  with prebuild pc's.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> That depends? But you your options for a decent caard with will be very limited with you present powersupply. The cards will be narrowed down to the GTX 750 TI and the Radeon HD 7770 pretty much.
> 
> Yes, if you want good over all graphics and game performance? The video card will be one of the more exspensive posts for a pc when upgrading.
> 
> 2. That is unfortunatly often the case when the manufacterer of the pc goes cheap on the powersupplys Wattage. Wich is a very common thing  with prebuild pc's.



So, compromising on another 2GB of RAM and 2TB of internal HDD is justifiable for that CARD is what u mean?


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> alright
> Thought if only 2 games, then what's the fun
> 
> I have a 22" LED Monitor.
> Will i be able to play any of those with ultra settings?
> 
> 
> And how much is the performance difference between my current 1GB 8400GS and the 2GB 270?
> 
> Also, mine is DDR3 and i think the 270 is DDR5
> It will work for sure, right??



Well, even if you for the moment are just playing 2 games. You might find another that will have higher demands on the video card later on.
Besides, would'nt it be nice to be able to watch movies and photos that  looks really sharp and detailed too?

Those games wont be any problems on really high settings. My 270X is almost identical to the 270 just slightly faster. And if I at the time, when I whas looking for a new card, did'nt had the luck of finding my MSI 270X pretty cheap on a short term sale? I would definite have gone for the 270 instead.
the 270X, crushed my previous Radeon HD 7770 in my 2 favourite games: Skyrim and Oblivion wich are hard core modded too. With all those high texture mods installed, the demands on the video card will rise noticeable.

The 270 will flatten the 8400GS serverly. It's like comparing an old WolksVagen Beetle car to a modern Porsche sports car.  The 8400GS is an entry level video card that is'nt really meant for gaming at all.

And the 8400 are very outdated by todays video card standards. That goes even for todays similar cards like yours.

The video card RAM version does'nt have any compability problems when you swap for a new card. This, as the card memory ie. GDDR are integrated into the video card. And there are'nt any compability problems between the Pc RAM and the GDDR video card ram either. A video card, is pretty much a computer in it's own right.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Well, even if you for the moment are just playing 2 games. You might find another that will have higher demands on the video card later on.
> Besides, would'nt it be nice to be able to watch movies and photos that  looks realy sharp and detailed too?
> 
> Those games wont be any problems on really high settings. My 270X is almost identical to the 270 just slightly faster. And if I at the time, when I whas looking for a new card, did'nt had the luck of finding my MSI 270X pretty cheap on a short term sale? I would definite have gone for the 270 instead.
> It crushed my previous Radeon HD 7770 in my 2 favourite games: Skyrim and Oblivion wich are hard core modded too. With those mods installed, the demands on the video card will rise noticeable.
> 
> The 270 will flatten the 8400GS serverly. They are compairabel like compare an old Wolksvagen Beetle car to a modern Porsche sports car.  The 8400GS is an entry level video card that is'nt really meant for gaming at all.
> 
> And the 8400 are very outdated by todays video card standards. That goes even for todays similar cards like yours.
> 
> The video card RAM version does'nt have any compability problems when you swap for a new card. This, as the card memory ie. GDDR are integrated into the video card. And there are'nt any compability problems between the Pc RAM and the GDDR video card ram either. A video card, is pretty much a computer in it's own right.



Thanks for the update 
Am very happy after reading the above.

Just the last thing now..
Do i really need to upgrade my power supply 
if yes, then please mention the exact model no. atleast 2 of them so that i can find them on amazon.com


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> So, compromising on another 2GB of RAM and 2TB of internal HDD is justifiable for that CARD is what u mean?



Yes, providing you are'nt i dire need of more HDD space? Then 2 TB is still pretty much overkill, when 1 TB will be sufficent for most users. Better then to get a 2 TB external, USB HDD drive later on for storing your important files etc. If you will find that you need even more space later on?

About 2gb of RAM?
Well, If you are on a 64 bit Windows? Then you might consider getting another, identical 2 - 4 gb of Pc, DDR RAM. But on a 32 bit system you will manage with 2gb as the 32 bit Windows just only can handle max 3 gb. And adding just another 1 gb stick wont be worth it.


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> Thanks for the update
> Am very happy after reading the above.
> 
> Just the last thing now..
> Do i really need to upgrade my power supply
> if yes, then please mention the exact model no. atleast 2 of them so that i can find them on amazon.com



Youre' welcome. Glad I could be of any small assistance to you.

If you really think you will be fine and dandy with the GTX 750Ti? Risking that you might not be able to run the games at high - full eye candy settings and not getting much of a future proofing either? Then no powersupply uppgrade are needed. Othervice as said, go for a new psu and the Radeon R9 270.

Here are a couple of suggestions:

http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Modul...12331707&sr=1-4&keywords=modular+power+supply

http://www.amazon.com/Antec-Current...1412331930&sr=1-3&keywords=antec+power+supply


----------



## goranpaa

Even if you reason that  the psu + video card upgrade feels exspensive right now? Have in mind that these hardware will serve you well for a pretty long time span....Especially the psu. And if you spread the cost over that time? Then you will discover that the upgrades wont be exspensive all in all really.

EDIT. If you  get the Radeon card? Make sure  to uninstall the Nvidia card driver and the Nvidia PhysX software before you install the AMD Catalyst, Radeon card driver! Do not install the ( outdated ) driver from the cd that comes with the card. Get a fresh one from AMD home.

Videocard driver uninstalling tutorial: http://www.computerforum.com/230370...nstall-graphics-drivers-amd-nvidia-intel.html


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Yes, providing you are'nt i dire need of more HDD space? Then 2 TB is still pretty much overkill, when 1 TB will be sufficent for most users. Better then to get a 2 TB external, USB HDD drive later on for storing your important files etc. If you will find that you need even more space later on?


Well, i ain't in dire need as i already have 1TB internal and 1TB x 2 external HDD's.
I use them for storing movies, games and TV Series, nothing special 



goranpaa said:


> About 2gb of RAM?
> Well, If you are on a 64 bit Windows? Then you might consider getting another, identical 2 - 4 gb of Pc, DDR RAM. But on a 32 bit system you will manage with 2gb as the 32 bit Windows just only can handle max 3 gb. And adding just another 1 gb stick wont be worth it.



Nah, am on 32-bit windows and i currently have 2GB x 2 i.e. total 4GB of RAM
The planned upgrade was 2GB stick + 4GB stick!


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Youre' welcome. Glad I could be of any small assistance to you.
> 
> If you really think you will be fine and dandy with the GTX 750Ti? Risking that you might not be able to run the games at high - full eye candy settings and not getting much of a future proofing either? Then no powersupply uppgrade are needed. Othervice as said, go for a new psu and the Radeon R9 270.


I don't know all that.!
Am just gonna do as u say 
And yea, now that i think, spending another 20-30$ won't be much pain if i am getting want you are saying 



goranpaa said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Modul...12331707&sr=1-4&keywords=modular+power+supply


how's this as compared to:


goranpaa said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Antec-Current...1412331930&sr=1-3&keywords=antec+power+supply



if there's not much difference then i would want to go with the former, for obvious reasons!!


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Even if you reason that  the psu + video card upgrade feels exspensive right now? Have in mind that these hardware will serve you well for a pretty long time span....Especially the psu. And if you spread the cost over that time? Then you will discover that the upgrades wont be exspensive all in all really.
> 
> EDIT. If you  get the Radeon card? Make sure  to uninstall the Nvidia card driver and the Nvidia PhysX software before you install the AMD Catalyst, Radeon card driver! Do not install the ( outdated ) driver from the cd that comes with the card. Get a fresh one from AMD home.
> 
> Videocard driver uninstalling tutorial: http://www.computerforum.com/230370...nstall-graphics-drivers-amd-nvidia-intel.html



Alright!!
Am hell bent on flying off next year (to Australia ) end so was thinking of not spending much but now i feel for a time span of 1yr. i WANT TO get a good card 
Thanks for the suggestions and help


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Not much difference, both are good, reliable companies


----------



## Darren

Okay stop.

Card: Buy a GTX 750 TI. Will work with your PSU. Much higher than that is going to get bottlenecked by your CPU. 
RAM: Don't upgrade RAM because your using 32 bit windows, which can't use more than 4GB now anyway. You should find a way to upgrade this if you can to 64 bit.

Also can you guys please edit posts instead of posting two back to back. Keeps the clutter down and it makes it easier to read.

Your CPU is only a dual core and will seriously bottleneck games from the last year or two (that's not to say you can't play them, but getting a better video card won't make a difference for this). There's nothing you can do about it within your budget unless you want to spend 200 bucks on a new CPU. 

The graphics difference between a 750 TI and an 8400 GS is mind boggling. If you're just getting in to PC gaming with a good card you don't need to worry about maxing everything, high and medium is going to look amazing to you when it's running at a high FPS if you've been using an 8400 GS. An 8400 GS is basically at the level of onboard video anymore.

Also a 750 TI will be fine for gaming for a year (and probably longer) anyway. Don't spend more than you need to.


----------



## sudcell

Out of these which is the one that u recommended?

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p...r9+270&ie=UTF8&qid=1412348942&rnid=1249135011


My Processor is an i3 by intel not dual core 

EDIT: A friend of mine asked me to wait for the GTX 960 which is about to get launched soon


----------



## Darren

270X is probably pushing it for your PSU. Get a 270 or 750 TI if you want to keep your PSU. 

I like MSI cards for nVidia cards but they're all pretty similar.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> 270X is probably pushing it for your PSU. Get a 270 or 750 TI if you want to keep your PSU.
> 
> I like MSI cards for nVidia cards but they're all pretty similar.



what's the difference between Sapphire, Asus, Gigabyte and MSi?
I can see the same model no. with each of these!!
Which one to go for??

And my screen resolution is 1920 x 1080p
and it does not have a HDMI port


----------



## sudcell

@Denther, @ninjabubbles3 reply..


----------



## Darren

All those different companies manufacture a video card that has the same chip on it but they vary primarily in cooling (fan setups), warranty, rebates, customer service, and sometimes they have slightly different clock speeds. Generally the clock speed difference isn't much and you can tweak that yourself if you really feel the need. 

Just find the best one price wise and go with that. When you get the card make sure it has a DVI connection, most do. It's the one on the right of this picture.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> 270X is probably pushing it for your PSU. Get a 270 or 750 TI if you want to keep your PSU.
> 
> I like MSI cards for nVidia cards but they're all pretty similar.





Denther said:


> When you get the card make sure it has a DVI connection, most do. It's the one on the right of this picture.



What's the DVI connection for?
Currently my Screen is connected with VGA


----------



## goranpaa

It's for connecing a digital signal cable to the monitor.... Providing your monitor have such a DVI connector or a HDMI dito connection that is? Often, you won't get any digital cable of any kind with the monitor bundle. Just an analog VGA. Modern cards comes with all 3 kind of connectors.

A digital cable, will give you a noticeable sharper image.

The HDMI cable are only useful if you have and use the monitor speakers or a SPDIF sound device? Or want to run the video cards signal to a flat screen TV?

The DVI cable will only provide a digital image signal.


----------



## Darren

Check the back of your monitor, I bet it has a DVI connection. If not then you can just use a DVI to VGA converter that comes with almost every video card. Honestly I've never noticed a difference between VGA and DVI but I'm sure there's a little bit. I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> Out of these which is the one that u recommended?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p...r9+270&ie=UTF8&qid=1412348942&rnid=1249135011
> 
> 
> My Processor is an i3 by intel not dual core
> 
> EDIT: A friend of mine asked me to wait for the GTX 960 which is about to get launched soon



I would say the MSI or the Gigabyte version. They have together with Asus the best cooling soloutions and over clocking ability for their cards
over all. But the MSI cards of today often get a slight upper hand in reviews and tests. My MSI 270X are whisper quiet even under long gaming sessions and the max load temperature are very low. So I have a good temperature headroom for overclocking the card in the future if needed?


----------



## Darren

Intel i3's are dual cores with Hyper Threading. I'm guessing you have the i5-540 (based on your clock speed) which is a few generations old. The Hyper Threading makes it kind of like a "fake" quad core so to speak. I had forgotten that desktop i3's had HT so it shouldn't hold you back as much as I thought. 

Point still stands, get a 270 or 750TI in order to stay on your current PSU.

http://ark.intel.com/products/46473/Intel-Core-i3-540-Processor-4M-Cache-3_06-GHz



goranpaa said:


> My MSI 270X are whisper quiet even under long gaming sessions and the max load temperature are very low. So I have a good temperature headroom for overclocking the card in the future if needed?



Goran, yeah you could overclock higher. If you have any other questions start a separate thread and we can help you out if you want to overclock some.


----------



## goranpaa

Denther said:


> Intel i3's are dual cores with Hyper Threading. I'm guessing you have the i5-540 (based on your clock speed) which is a few generations old. The Hyper Threading makes it kind of like a "fake" quad core so to speak. I had forgotten that desktop i3's had HT so it shouldn't hold you back as much as I thought.
> 
> Point still stands, get a 270 or 750TI in order to stay on your current PSU.
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/46473/Intel-Core-i3-540-Processor-4M-Cache-3_06-GHz
> 
> 
> 
> Goran, yeah you could overclock higher. If you have any other questions start a separate thread and we can help you out if you want to overclock some.



Thanks, but I allready know everything about oc. I whas just trying to tell Sudcell how good the MSI 270 and 270X are.


----------



## Darren

You had a question mark so I wasn't entirely sure.


----------



## goranpaa

Ok. Sorry that whas a typo.

Sudcell? The GTX 960 seems to get a price tag just under 300 USD. And likely you still need to get a new psu.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> Check the back of your monitor, I bet it has a DVI connection. If not then you can just use a DVI to VGA converter that comes with almost every video card. Honestly I've never noticed a difference between VGA and DVI but I'm sure there's a little bit. I wouldn't worry about it too much.



Checked!!
Yes it does!


----------



## sudcell

Guys !!
Please tell me if i go for R9 270 do i really need to change my PSU or not.

Someone says i do, someone says i don't
Am confused


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Go with a GTX 750 TI, it will work with your PSU

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-...UTF8&qid=1412450832&sr=8-3&keywords=gtx+750TI

If you do decide that you want a r9 270, you will have to change your PSU

Maybe this
http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Build...918&sr=8-1&keywords=corsair+600w+power+supply


----------



## sudcell

Hi guys!
can I buy some brand other than corsair for the psu
I was to buy the cx600
but its costing me around 100 odd $'s
can u suggest me some other brand' s Psu?


----------



## sudcell

So FINALLY
I'VE ordered : Corsair Cx600 and MSI R9 270 from amazon.com
its been like 18hrs already since I ordered but the items have not been shipped yet! 
Waiting 

thanks guys for the help 

total $ spent:  332
maybe this will help someone in deciding


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Corsair is one of the best and most reliable companies out there. I love their products and build quality


----------



## sudcell

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Corsair is one of the best and most reliable companies out there. I love their products and build quality



Ordered Corsair


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> So FINALLY
> I'VE ordered : Corsair Cx600 and MSI R9 270 from amazon.com
> its been like 18hrs already since I ordered but the items have not been shipped yet!
> Waiting
> 
> thanks guys for the help
> 
> total $ spent:  332
> maybe this will help someone in deciding




Very nice! That is well spent bucks I can promise you.

I hope the stuff hand landed at your home by now?

Happy computing and gaming!


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Very nice! That is well spent bucks I can promise you.
> 
> I hope the stuff hand landed at your home by now?
> 
> Happy computing and gaming!




I just wish the r9 270 fit my motherboard without any issues 

Good choichoice of products was possible jusy coz of you guys!
I knew nothing 

No, the items were ordered around 24hrs back and they haven't been shipped till now although I selected amazon premium shipping policy and paid another 25-30$ for that above the shipping charges ..
estimated delivery date is: 14th to 16th of October.. 


UPDATE: I purchased a 4gb stick of RAM yesterday 
now ive got 6gb ram


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> I just wish the r9 270 fit my motherboard without any issues
> 
> Good choichoice of products was possible jusy coz of you guys!
> I knew nothing
> 
> No, the items were ordered around 24hrs back and they haven't been shipped till now although I selected amazon premium shipping policy and paid another 25-30$ for that above the shipping charges ..
> estimated delivery date is: 14th to 16th of October..
> 
> 
> UPDATE: I purchased a 4gb stick of RAM yesterday
> now ive got 6gb ram



As long as the motherboard have the correct graphics slot for the card? ( Wich your mobo do have ) There are a 99%  chanse it wont have any issues.

You will get a 6 pin video card to 5 pin molex, video card power adapter in the MSI card bundle. Don't use that. Use the 6 pin power connector from the power supply instead.

I can well understand that it's a pain to have got a prolonged delivery.  Whenever I myself are waiting for something that I have ordered, I'm like a child on the morning of the christmas eve.  

Good! Then you will manage RAM vise.

A teaser about your upcoming videocard 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMiUx5rbx6I


----------



## Darren

sudcell said:


> UPDATE: I purchased a 4gb stick of RAM yesterday
> now ive got 6gb ram





Denther said:


> *
> RAM: Don't upgrade RAM because your using 32 bit windows, which can't use more than 4GB now anyway. You should find a way to upgrade this if you can to 64 bit.*



Unless you upgrade to Windows 64 bit your new RAM is going to go unused. You need to upgrade to 64 bit as 32 bit can't address anything more than about 4GB of RAM.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> Unless you upgrade to Windows 64 bit your new RAM is going to go unused. You need to upgrade to 64 bit as 32 bit can't address anything more than about 4GB of RAM.



Actually while playing games like MAFIA 2 on ny 8400gs with Gb of ram, I notices many times that the % of ram in use went upto 85%
so I thought of getting a new 4GB ram with 2gb


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> As long as the motherboard have the correct graphics slot for the card? ( Wich your mobo do have ) There are a 99%  chanse it wont have any issues.
> 
> You will get a 6 pin video card to 5 pin molex, video card power adapter in the MSI card bundle. Don't use that. Use the 6 pin power connector from the power supply instead.
> 
> I can well understand that it's a pain to have got a prolonged delivery.  Whenever I myself are waiting for something that I have ordered, I'm like a child on the morning of the christmas eve.
> 
> Good! Then you will manage RAM vise.
> 
> A teaser about your upcoming videocard
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMiUx5rbx6I



Yes!
exactly
I myself have checked four times since morning that whether the items have been shipped or not..


One more thing,  for 14$ more, am getting msi 270x
should I go for 270x??


----------



## Darren

sudcell said:


> Actually while playing games like MAFIA 2 on ny 8400gs with Gb of ram, I notices many times that the % of ram in use went upto 85%
> so I thought of getting a new 4GB ram with 2gb



You don't understand. Your Operating System cannot actually make use of the RAM that you have in your computer. It doesn't matter how much your currently using or if you've got 32GB of RAM in your computer. It won't be able to use more than 4GB (It's actually less than 4GB, somewhere between 3.5-4GB). That's just a limit of 32 bit operating systems. You need to upgrade your OS or return your RAM.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> You don't understand. Your Operating System cannot actually make use of the RAM that you have in your computer. It doesn't matter how much your currently using or if you've got 32GB of RAM in your computer. It won't be able to use more than 4GB (It's actually less than 4GB, somewhere between 3.5-4GB). That's just a limit of 32 bit operating systems. You need to upgrade your OS or return your RAM.



I will upgrade to 64 bit soon then 
I have the disc with me 

Should i go for the 270x instead and spend 14$ more? Or should i stick to the 270?


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> Yes!
> exactly
> I myself have checked four times since morning that whether the items have been shipped or not..
> 
> 
> One more thing,  for 14$ more, am getting msi 270x
> should I go for 270x??



Naah!

Stick to the 270. The 270 and 270X are identical. The only little difference there is, is that the 270X have a bit higher gpu and memory clock speeds. Wich is easily fixed by a slight overclock tru the MSI Afterburner software included on the CD that comes with the card. But likely, you will feel that you wont need to do any overclock right away at least. That card do have some muscles as it is. It's allready faster than the vanilla 270 as the MSI card are factory overclocked some. Use those 14 bucks to buy another game or a big bag of candy to chew on while you are enjoying your games.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Naah!
> 
> Stick to the 270. The 270 and 270X are identical. The only little difference there is, is that the 270X have a bit higher gpu and memory clock speeds. Wich is easily fixed by a slight overclock tru the MSI Afterburner software included on the CD that comes with the card.But likely, you will feel that you wont need to do any overclock right away at least. That card do have some muscles as it is.


I Don't know how to OC the card or Ram or anything 



goranpaa said:


> Use those 14 bucks to buy another game or a big bag of candy to chew on while you are enjoying your games.


:


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> I Don't know how to OC the card or Ram or anything
> 
> 
> :



Overclocking the card to 270X speeds are easy.

The 270X GPU clock are: 1050MHz.

Video card, memory clock: 1400 MHz.

After installing the MSI Afterburner software. Open the program and set the GPU clock and memory clock to these speeds. Save the settings and you are good to go. Let the fan setting in this program be as it is = To auto. The MSI card can handle higher clocks than that. But setting it higher needs some fine tuning, stability and temperature testing for every 10th MHz you will crank the settings up for at least 1 hour or more. This is done thru a stability, stress test program like Furmark that you can download for free here: http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5462-furmark.html If you get a max temperature around 70 Celcius and no artifacts or stuttering when testing? The overclock are good. The lower load temperatures you can get? The better of coarce.


----------



## goranpaa

Btw. you can help the over all hardware temperatures to stay lower some by seeing to that as many of the cables inside the case as possible, are out of the way form the air flow from the intake fan / fans to the rear case exhaust fan / fans. You have a golden opportunity to do this now when you are installing a new power supply.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Btw. you can help the over all hardware temperatures to stay lower some by seeing to that as many as the cables inside the case as possible, are out of the way form the air flow from the intake fan / fans to the rear case exhaust fan / fans. You have a golden opportunity to do this now when you are installing a new power supply.



Will try my best

Thanks


----------



## goranpaa

You're welcome.


----------



## Darren

What kind of disc do you have for your OS. Does it say you can use either 32 or 64 bit? Most OEM discs are either one of the other, not both. Some do have both and those are typically the versions you actually buy in a store and cost more than an OEM/System Builder version.

Also I'd be careful overclocking that card straight to the clocks of a 270X, bump it up bit by bit and make sure your temps are good (You don't want to go much higher than 70 degrees Celsius).


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> What kind of disc do you have for your OS. Does it say you can use either 32 or 64 bit? Most OEM discs are either one of the other, not both. Some do have both and those are typically the versions you actually buy in a store and cost more than an OEM/System Builder version.



Yes the disc has 32 bit as well as 64 bit OS- Win 7 Ultimate
Do you recommend upgrading to 64bit before the card reaches me 



Denther said:


> Also I'd be careful overclocking that card straight to the clocks of a 270X, bump it up bit by bit and make sure your temps are good (You don't want to go much higher than 70 degrees Celsius).



I don't know much about OC'ing!!
And i feel that after playing on 270 i won't need to OC as its supposed to be leaps and bounds better than the 8400GS am currently using


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> Yes the disc has 32 bit as well as 64 bit OS- Win 7 Ultimate
> Do you recommend upgrading to 64bit before the card reaches me
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about OC'ing!!
> And i feel that after playing on 270 i won't need to OC as its supposed to be leaps and bounds better than the 8400GS am currently using



He, he, he! I would say that the image quality and performance difference between those cards are light years. The MSI 270X did flatten my previous, Asus Radeon HD 7770 even. ( And that card whas factory over clocked like the MSI 270 you will get soon ). And still the HD 7770, are some generations younger than the Geforce 8400 GS.


----------



## Darren

You probably won't need to overclock at all, I was just saying don't overclock it straight out of the box to 270X levels.

Yeah I would install 64bit now.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> You probably won't need to overclock at all, I was just saying don't overclock it straight out of the box to 270X levels.
> 
> Yeah I would install 64bit now.




Can u help me with OC'ing my 8400GS


----------



## goranpaa

It's pretty pointless to overclock such a lower end video card like the 8400GS really. You won't gain much. This as likely  a stable overclock will be small.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> It's pretty pointless to overclock such a lower end video card like the 8400GS really. You won't gain much. This as likely  a stable overclock will be small.



I can learn OC'ing on this card 
guide me


----------



## goranpaa

Ok. as for practicing oc the card will do.

Download following software:

This for setting the oc: http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia-system-tools-6.08-driver.html

1.  Launch the application via the "Performance" shortcut.
 In the left panel, select "Configure Devices" to open the overclocking menu.

2. Under "Clock Speed", select "Custom" and use the slider button to adjust the memory/GPU timings.
Avoid modifying the Shader timings as this may result in random crashes. Also leave the card fan setting to "auto".
The Nvidia utility allows you to create multiple profiles.

Increase the GPU and  memory clock in 10 MHz steps at the time. Running the Furmark stress and stability test for 1 hour in between. Your card should'nt have a max load temperture during the test that exceed at the most 80 Celsius. The lower load temperature, the better of coarce. And also the card should'nt start to show artifacts, stuttering or locking up during the test.

Likely the sensitivity for an overclock will be lower for the memory. So if you get problems? Lower the memory clock some first and redo the test.

This program for stress testing and monitoring temperature + stability:

http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5462-furmark.html

Edit:

I found a couple of old forum treads about overclocking your 8400GS card. It seems like you will get about these max clock rates when oc'ing : 

But don't go for these clocks right away! Keep raising the clocks in 10 Mhz increments at the time as said.

GPU clock = 700 Mhz

Memory clock: 475 Mhz


----------



## sudcell

Hi Guys
I received the CX600 and R9 270 today 

Am trying to install it myself 
Will update once done


----------



## goranpaa

Very nice! Will be interesting to hear what you think about the card later on.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Very nice! Will be interesting to hear what you think about the card later on.


INSTALLED THE CARD AND THE POWER SUPPLY MYSELF 


JUST A LIL REVIEW..

Played GTA IV for around 1hr on my new R9 270 
It did lag but for a little (say for half a second). I suspect that the lag issue is with the game and not coz of the card.. MAX RESOLUTION 
COD MW 3 plays flawlessly. But i think it played GOOD on my 8400GS too


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> INSTALLED THE CARD AND THE POWER SUPPLY MYSELF
> 
> 
> JUST A LIL REVIEW..
> 
> Played GTA IV for around 1hr on my new R9 270
> It did lag but for a little (say for half a second). I suspect that the lag issue is with the game and not coz of the card.. MAX RESOLUTION
> COD MW 3 plays flawlessly. But i think it played GOOD on my 8400GS too



Congrats to your new card and psu! And well done installing them. Now you must see a lot more detail in the games I recon? 

The stuttering is likely some lag issue from the game. Check if there are any resent patches to install for it?

And now you have a card that can handle any  game of today at high - very high quality settings. And a good psu on top of that.

Happy gaming!


----------



## Darren

GTA IV is going to run like crap regardless of your setup. I have problems with it from time to time and my computer is significantly more powerful than yours.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Congrats to your new card and psu! And well done installing them. Now you must see a lot more detail in the games I recon?
> 
> The stuttering is likely some lag issue from the game. Check if there are any resent patches to install for it?
> 
> And now you have a card that can handle any  game of today at high - very high quality settings. And a good psu on top of that.
> 
> Happy gaming!




you guys helped me in selecting this setup 
thanks to you all 

I am downloading saints row 3


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> GTA IV is going to run like crap regardless of your setup. I have problems with it from time to time and my computer is significantly more powerful than yours.



Well, am quite happy with how its running right now 
Think I can manage like this 

can you suggest a small upgrade for my pc that would better the gaming experience? ?


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> you guys helped me in selecting this setup
> thanks to you all
> 
> I am downloading saints row 3



Well, that game should give you an interesting experience both story wise and eye candy wise. 

You're welcome.

Tip: Get an SSD harddrive at 120 GB. And have your Windows and a couple of games on that. Samsung, makes very good such drives. It's so small that you can tape it up with a couple of lengths of silver or duct tape anywhere in the case where there are a decent airflow. After trimming the SSD with the included software. it will fly like a bat out of hell! Your game loading times will be decreased significally. And also when the game will have to load a new cell from the installation. + that Windows boot time will be very, very short. 
Just make sure that you have a free SATA hdd connector on the motherboard and a spare SATA cable.

If you don't want to go thru the whole thing about reinstalling Windows? There are an OS migration tool in the Samsung SSD software bundle. Don't forget to change the boot order in bios to the SSD after the migration and rebooting for the first time.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Well, that game should give you an interesting experience both story wise and eye candy wise.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Tip: Get an SSD harddrive at 120 GB. And have your Windows and a couple of games on that. Samsung, makes very good such drives. It's so small that you can tape it up with a couple of lengths of silver or duct tape anywhere in the case where there are a decent airflow. After trimming the SSD with the included software. it will fly like a bat out of hell! Your game loading times will be decreased significally. And also when the game will have to load a new cell from the installation. + that Windows boot time will be very, very short.
> Just make sure that you have a free SATA hdd connector on the motherboard and a spare SATA cable.
> 
> If you don't want to go thru the whole thing about reinstalling Windows? There are an OS migration tool in the Samsung SSD software bundle. Don't forget to change the boot order in bios to the SSD after the migration and rebooting for the first time.



Didn't catch it quite well 

I was thinking more of Motherboard / similar kinda upgrade

And suggest me some good Wifi modem + router too
The one am using right now is not that great as far as range is concerned


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> Didn't catch it quite well
> 
> I was thinking more of Motherboard / similar kinda upgrade
> 
> And suggest me some good Wifi modem + router too
> The one am using right now is not that great as far as range is concerned



Ok. But the only thing that I can add to what I wrote about the SSD harddrive before. Is that it got no moving parts and is therefore among other things are lightning fast compaired to an ordinary harddrive.

Well, if you are considering going for a new motherboard? It would be better to get a faster processor than your Intel I3 540 like an I5 or I7 at 3.6 Gigahertz or more instead.

But if you do that? Make sure the new processor also have socket 1156. And the cpu upgrade will cost you some.

But if you are looking for a cheaper upgrade than that? Then the Samsung SSD harddrive would be spot on: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-EVO-Series-2-5-Inch-MZ-7TE120BW/dp/B00E3W15P0


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Ok. But the only thing that I can add to what I wrote about the SSD harddrive before. Is that it got no moving parts and is therefore among other things are lightning fast compaired to an ordinary harddrive.
> 
> Well, if you are considering going for a new motherboard? It would be better to get a faster processor than your Intel I3 540 like an I5 or I7 at 3.6 Gigahertz or more instead.
> 
> But if you do that? Make sure the new processor also have socket 1156. And the cpu upgrade will cost you some.
> 
> But if you are looking for a cheaper upgrade than that? Then the Samsung SSD harddrive would be spot on: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-EVO-Series-2-5-Inch-MZ-7TE120BW/dp/B00E3W15P0



Alright! 
Did a little googling around to get a better understanding of what you said 
Thinking about it now! 

Please suggest me some good modem+ wifi router
the one am using right now is not that great!


----------



## goranpaa

Ok.

Yeah, consider getting an SSD. When I upgraded my pc in full, getting the SSD, gave the rig a more noticeable performance boost overall than swapping the processor. Then I had a pretty fast 10.000 rpm harddrive allready to compaire with. And and a harddrive is as simple to install as the video card.

One other nice thing about SSD drives, is that they do not generate more than a tiny bit of hot air to the case and are dead silent. And it's nice to not have to listen to the faint clicking noise from an ordinary mechanical harddrive when it reads and writes. Wich a harddrive does a lot when you have Windows installed on it.


A new modem and Wi - Fi I can't help you with. My knowledge is very small about those hardware. But someone of the other helpful guys here will for sure sort this out for you.


----------



## Darren

The only upgrade that would improve actual game performance is your processor. SSD will help load programs, games, and Windows faster, but no actual performance in terms of framerate will be evident.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> The only upgrade that would improve actual game performance is your processor. SSD will help load programs, games, and Windows faster, but no actual performance in terms of framerate will be evident.



So i shouldn't go for the same coz all i am looking for i imporvement in my gaming experience
By the way, which processor to consider, if i make up my mind


----------



## Darren

Open up your computer and see if you can find out what motherboard you have.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> Open up your computer and see if you can find out what motherboard you have.



How to check the model no.?
Its Intel Motherboard, pci-e 16 port, 2 ports for ram, 4 for SATA

Or guide me to find the model no.?


----------



## goranpaa

Often there are both the make and the model labeled somewhere  on the mobo. Like " Gigabyte, GA-970A-DS3P" for example.


----------



## sudcell

Only this looks like it: cpu- DH55TC (B)


----------



## goranpaa

I managed to find the mobo in question:

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-board-dh55tc.html

The " (B) " likely stands for revision B.

But it will be hard to find a fast socket 1156 I5 or I7. It would likely be a better way for you to get a motherboard that supports Intel cpu's with socket 1150. And such an I5 or I7 cpu.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8991520&CatId=8586


http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9085222&Sku=GNT-102501225

Another and cheaper way would be to get the same AMD FX6300 cpu and Gigabyte motherbord that I have. Look at  my signature. Would'nt hurt you to also get the CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO cpu cooler and replace the stock AMD cpu cooler with it right away then. Neither the stock AMD cpu cooler or the Intel dito are especially good, they are just decent.

The CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO, won't fit that Intel cpu that I have listed. But the CoolerMaster TX 3 will.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103064


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> I managed to find the mobo in question:
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-board-dh55tc.html
> 
> The " (B) " likely stands for revision B.
> 
> But it will be hard to find a fast socket 1156 I5 or I 7. It would likely be a better way for you to get a motherboard that supports Intel cpu's with socket 1150. And such an I5 or I7 cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9085222&Sku=GNT-102501225



I was planning  on  changing  my mobo
Not the processor :-/


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> I was planning  on  changing  my mobo
> Not the processor :-/



That wont do anything substantional for you really. If you want an upgrade worth the name?
You will have to get another processor too.

Edit. But are you really feeling that your rig are lacking some performance as it is right now?


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> That wont do anything substantional for you really. If you want an upgrade worth the name?
> You will have to get another processor too.
> 
> Edit. But are you really feeling that your rig are lacking some performance as it is right now?



Nah. Am Good with how its performing right now.
While playing Saints Row 3 on my current setup the FPS ranges in between 70 to 50 most of the times.. and the GPU temperature lies between 45- 58 degrees C

And mind it, am currently on 32 bit windows 

Planning to upgrade to 64 bit soon but i don't wanna spend time on my PC installing windows than playing games 

EDIT: Downloading Sniper Elite 3


----------



## Darren

Getting a new motherboard has no effect on game performance. If you're happy just leave it.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> Getting a new motherboard has no effect on game performance. If you're happy just leave it.



Alright ! 

Played gta iv today
fps ranged between  25 (while driving ) to 40 

Saints row's FPS was far better


----------



## goranpaa

I agree. Keep on running that rig unitil  you start to feel it's too outdated and slow. Then do a more serious, overall upgrade.

But it wont hurt to begin with to get a 64 bit Windows first. Then your rig will be able to utilize the full amount of your  RAM.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> I agree. Keep on running that rig unitil  you start to feel it's too outdated and slow. Then do a more serious, overall upgrade.
> 
> But it wont hurt to begin with to get a 64 bit Windows first. Then your rig will be able to utilize the full capasity of your  RAM.



Am on it 
actually  the 64 bit is available  with me
but am being a kid right  now  
want to make optimum utilisation  of my PC-TIME right now by playing  games!
but i will upgrade  it to 64 bit soon


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> Am on it
> actually  the 64 bit is available  with me
> but am being a kid right  now
> want to make optimum utilisation  of my PC-TIME right now by playing  games!
> but i will upgrade  it to 64 bit soon



Ok. Take your time enjoying the gaming now.


----------



## sudcell

was playing Saints Row 3..
After around an hour of gaming, i thought i should check the temperature (GPU) and when i did it was shocking 75 degrees C

Should i be worried from now on?
What should be the ideal GPU temperature while gaming??


----------



## sudcell

Hi Guys..
Since i noticed temps of 75 degrees i have been thinking what all i can do and that probed me into checking out my CABINET!

I found out that as of now my computer has:
1 processor FAN
1 PSU fan- CX600
2 Fans's on the R9 270

They are circulating the air inside but  are not capable of throwing air outside the cabinet..
I have just one fan which is throwing air outside the cabinet and i think that is not doing what i require/ need at this time.. It is 8cms in diameter.. Came with the cabinet..

I also found out that my cabinet is capable of having 3 fans (2 fans of 8cms each and one of 12cms) ..
So now what i want to know is do i need more fans (Which i think -- I DO!)
Of what BRAND? What should be the RPM? Is RPM the only thing that should be considered while purchasing fans? 
Should i replace this fan too (the 8cms cabinet one)?

I dont have huge budget for this upgrade..
I think i can munch out only 50$ for all the 3 fans in total..
Now that's upto you whether you want me to buy a single 50$ fan or 3 x 15$ fans 

Thanks in advance


----------



## goranpaa

Well, the exhaust fan or fans of the case are the most important ones. Such a fan will see to that the air is dragged thru the box and out as fast as possible. The problem with your case are that the 80 mm exhaust fan is quite small and will have to spin very fast and therefore will be noisy at the same time to be able to make the air get out in a decent way. It would have been a lot better if that fan had been at least a 120 mm.

The RPM is'nt the important thing here. It's the amount of air the fan can push = CFM = Cubic Foot per Meter. The higher CFM the better. The lower rpm and at the same time higher CFM a fan have? The better. More RPM, often mean that the fan will be noisier.

One thing you can do to help the 80 mm fan, is to dismount it, and then tape up a strudy little bag securely over the fan hole on the inside of the case. Then take out a plier and snip away the rear case fan grille. The bag vill prevent any metal shards or dust to get in contact with the hardware wich is dangerous for it.

That grille, acts like an "air brake" and makes the hot air bounce back and forth between the fan blades and the grille before it gets out. Removing that grille will also make the fan a bit less noiser.

There are fan adapters / funnels that allows you to to mount a 120 mm fan to an 80 mm fan mount on the outside of the case.

Here are a couple of fan suggestions:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608006 This is likely the most silent and at the same time the most efficient one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835352009

The 120mm fan with this adapter. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...6022&cm_re=Fan_adapter-_-11-996-022-_-Product

The case fans have a small arrow on the edge of the housing wich tells you in wich direction it will blow.


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> was playing Saints Row 3..
> After around an hour of gaming, i thought i should check the temperature (GPU) and when i did it was shocking 75 degrees C
> 
> Should i be worried from now on?
> What should be the ideal GPU temperature while gaming??




Naah, 75 degrees are an ok. temperature. Now, it also will depend on what room temperature you have at the time? But if you have around 25 Celsius room temperature in the summer and still have a video card, load temperature that stays under or slightly above 80C ? Then you have nothing to worry about. Of coarce, the lower the temperature are the better. 60 - 65 C at load should be considered as a good one I think?

My 270X have an idle temperature ( Not gaming ) at 35 C and at load 56 C average. After gaming for 2 hours. But then I have a huge case with 2 X 120 mm exhaust fans only and have seen to that all cables are out of the way of the air flow thru the case + have removed all of the case fan grilles. My room temperature are right now 19 C.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Well, the exhaust fan or fans of the case are the most important ones. Such a fan will see to that the air is dragged thru the box and out as fast as possible. The problem with your case are that the 80 mm exhaust fan is quite small and will have to spin very fast and therefore will be noisy at the same time to be able to make the air get out in a decent way. It would have been a lot better if that fan had been at least a 120 mm.
> 
> The RPM is'nt the important thing here. It's the amount of air the fan can push = CFM = Cubic Foot per Meter. The higher CFM the better. The lower rpm and at the same time higher CFM a fan have? The better. More RPM, often mean that the fan will be noisier.
> 
> One thing you can do to help the 80 mm fan, is to dismount it, and then tape up a strudy little bag securely over the fan hole on the inside of the case. Then take out a plier and snip away the rear case fan grille. The bag vill prevent any metal shards or dust to get in contact with the hardware wich is dangerous for it.
> 
> That grille, acts like an "air brake" and makes the hot air bounce back and forth between the fan blades and the grille before it gets out. Removing that grille will also make the fan a bit less noiser.
> 
> There are fan adapters / funnels that allows you to to mount a 120 mm fan to an 80 mm fan mount on the outside of the case.
> 
> Here are a couple of fan suggestions:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608006 This is likely the most silent and at the same time the most efficient one.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835352009
> 
> The 120mm fan with this adapter.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...6022&cm_re=Fan_adapter-_-11-996-022-_-Product
> 
> The case fans have a small arrow on the edge of the housing wich tells you in wich direction it will blow.



Hows 45 cfm for airflow?
i think i should  purchase  the product locally itself as it is not that costly of a product !


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Naah, 75 degrees are an ok. temperature. Now, it also will depend on what room temperature you have at the time? But if you have around 25 Celsius room temperature in the summer and still have a video card, load temperature that stays under or slightly above 80C ? Then you have nothing to worry about. Of coarce, the lower the temperature are the better. 60 - 65 C at load should be considered as a good one I think?



The room temperature  was around  30C
now the winters  are about  to  start  here!
but during  summers, temperature  here goes upto 48°C so i was planning  to  get the fans now itself


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> The room temperature  was around  30C
> now the winters  are about  to  start  here!
> but during  summers, temperature  here goes upto 48°C so i was planning  to  get the fans now itself



Ok. Yeah, with that kind of summer temperture, you are wise to do anything you can to lower the case and hardware temperatures. Here in the south of Sweden it's  rare that we have more than 30 C outside at the most in the summer.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Ok. Yeah, with that kind of summer temperture, you are wise to do anything you can to lower the case and hardware temperatures. Here in the south of Sweden it's  rare that we have more than 30 C outside at the most in the summer.



You're  quite  lucky  then  :envy: 
i hate summers


----------



## sudcell

Suggest me something for about 25$ with max cfm

Cooler Master SickleFlow X Blue 120 mm Cooler    
Fan Life	                        50000 hr
Noise Level	                        19 dB
Fan AirFlow	                        69.69 CFM
Fan Speed	                        2000 RPM
Fan Bearing Type	                Sleeve Bearing
Air Pressure	                2.94 mmH2O

OR

Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler 120mm? Which one should i go for?
Fan Life				40000 hr
Noise Level				38 dB
Fan AirFlow				34.02 - 93.74 CFM
Fan Speed				800 - 2200 RPM
Fan Speed Control		PWM
Fan Bearing Type			DynaLoop Bearing
Air Pressure			0.43 - 3.3 mmH2O


----------



## Darren

You don't need fancy fans by any means. Even just a generic Rosewill fan would be fine, you just need something that moves air at all. Scary that you only have one case fan overall. I have 5.


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> Suggest me something for about 25$ with max cfm
> 
> Cooler Master SickleFlow X Blue 120 mm Cooler
> Fan Life	                        50000 hr
> Noise Level	                        19 dB
> Fan AirFlow	                        69.69 CFM
> Fan Speed	                        2000 RPM
> Fan Bearing Type	                Sleeve Bearing
> Air Pressure	                2.94 mmH2O
> 
> OR
> 
> Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler 120mm? Which one should i go for?
> Fan Life				40000 hr
> Noise Level				38 dB
> Fan AirFlow				34.02 - 93.74 CFM
> Fan Speed				800 - 2200 RPM
> Fan Speed Control		PWM
> Fan Bearing Type			DynaLoop Bearing
> Air Pressure			0.43 - 3.3 mmH2O



Looking at the specs, I would say the Sickleflow X definite. It have  noticeable better noise ratio but still push a good amount of air. But that size of a fan will only work on your computer case if you also get the Nexus adaper I told you about before.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Looking at the specs, I would say the Sickleflow X definite. It have  noticeable better noise ratio but still push a good amount of air. But that size of a fan will only work on your computer case if you also get the Nexus adaper I told you about before.



I thought the cooler master xtreme flo would be better among these 2 as it has higher RPM and CFM too
Ordered it already


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> You don't need fancy fans by any means. Even just a generic Rosewill fan would be fine, you just need something that moves air at all. Scary that you only have one case fan overall. I have 5.



I was wanting to know another thing..
The air that the fan throws should be coming outside the case or should it be sucking the outside air and throwing it inside the case??


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> I thought the cooler master xtreme flo would be better among these 2 as it has higher RPM and CFM too
> Ordered it already




Ok. but it will on the other hand have a higher noise level.


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> I was wanting to know another thing..
> The air that the fan throws should be coming outside the case or should it be sucking the outside air and throwing it inside the case??



It should be mounted so it will suck out the hot air from the inside of the case and then exhaust it.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> It should be mounted so it will suck out the hot air from the inside of the case and then exhaust it.



that's what i did today. Changed it to what you're saying now 

From the last 3yrs it was working the other way around..
How scary is that.. Think about it..
I have just 1 fan and that too was not throwing the air out of the cabinet, instead it was sucking the outside air :-/


----------



## sudcell

Received  the  fan an hour back!
will install  it  and update soon


----------



## goranpaa

Ok. That fan should make a nice difference.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Ok. That fan should make a nice difference.



Its cosmetically  nice too 
With red LED 
Spent 16$ on this one!

installed 

now i want 2 more fans 800mm each with LED


----------



## sudcell

Help me with selecting another fan of 80mm preferably  with LED's 
and upto 10$


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> Its cosmetically  nice too
> With red LED
> Spent 16$ on this one!
> 
> installed
> 
> now i want 2 more fans 800mm each with LED



That whas a pretty exspensive fan then. Quality often costs, but you on the other hand had got a reliable fan that will serve you well for a long time.


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> Help me with selecting another fan of 80mm preferably  with LED's
> and upto 10$




Ok. So you want some more case, eye candy?  

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1148921&CatId=801


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Ok. So you want some more case, eye candy?
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1148921&CatId=801



Yes


----------



## goranpaa

He, he, he!

If you can't get the fan I linked to? Look at any 80 mm that have a cfm at 35 or more and have a db, noise raiting that are under 30. Likely such a fan will have an rpm up to 1600.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> He, he, he!
> 
> If you can't get the fan I linked to? Look at any 80 mm that have a cfm at 35 or more and have a db, noise raiting that are under 30. Likely such a fan will have an rpm up to 1600.



Unable  to  find  such a fan 

Tried searching  several  websites already  

most 80mm fans i could  find have 22 cfm


----------



## goranpaa

Wich web shops do you normally buy computer hardware from?
Please link to them.

Btw. here is one fan that might suit you?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Antec-TriCool-80mm-Blue-LED-Case-Fan/15229267

34 CFM and 30 db noise level at the highest setting.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Wich web shops do you normally buy computer hardware from?
> Please link to them.
> 
> Btw. here is one fan that might suit you?
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Antec-TriCool-80mm-Blue-LED-Case-Fan/15229267
> 
> 34 CFM and 30 db noise level at the highest setting.



I purchased the r9 270 and cx600 from amazon.com
since the FAN doesn't  cost that much so i was thinking  its kinda lame purchasing  it from international  sites and paying  shipping + custom.

domestic sites include  : ebay.in
amazon.in
flipkart.com
Snapdeal.com



edit: Found the antec one that u suggested.. here its being  sold for around  35$


----------



## Darren

If you're going for more just looks get a couple of these.  Not sure if this has been addressed but the front (especially lower on the front) should be your intake and then the top and back should be exhaust. It's also better to have more intake and less exhaust as having too many exhaust fans will just draw dust in to your system since the intake fans won't provide enough air for them and it will just pull air in from every direction of the case. This isn't a major issue but if you've got an odd number of fans and you have space, best to have more on intake. 

Bare minimum for any computer should be one intake on the lower front and one exhaust on the top back. 

Also: This may be irrelevant to you as I don't know your case, but fans on the side panel aren't as functional as you'd probably think but should be used as intake typically. If you had a lot of fan slots I'd populate the others first before using your side one. I just have a side fan because it's blue and lights up my case nicely. 

http://www.amazon.in/Deepcool-Windb...=UTF8&qid=1413930760&sr=8-2&keywords=80mm+fan

Should work. Blue LED. They're also offered in different colors.


----------



## goranpaa

That Deepcool fan that Denther linked to, seems to be the best bet.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> If you're going for more just looks get a couple of these.  Not sure if this has been addressed but the front (especially lower on the front) should be your intake and then the top and back should be exhaust. It's also better to have more intake and less exhaust as having too many exhaust fans will just draw dust in to your system since the intake fans won't provide enough air for them and it will just pull air in from every direction of the case. This isn't a major issue but if you've got an odd number of fans and you have space, best to have more on intake.
> 
> Bare minimum for any computer should be one intake on the lower front and one exhaust on the top back.
> 
> Also: This may be irrelevant to you as I don't know your case, but fans on the side panel aren't as functional as you'd probably think but should be used as intake typically. If you had a lot of fan slots I'd populate the others first before using your side one. I just have a side fan because it's blue and lights up my case nicely.
> 
> http://www.amazon.in/Deepcool-Windb...=UTF8&qid=1413930760&sr=8-2&keywords=80mm+fan
> 
> Should work. Blue LED. They're also offered in different colors.



Ironically this is the one that i was planning to purchase and was pointing towards this one only when i was talking about 21.8 CFM 



goranpaa said:


> That Deepcool fan that Denther linked to, seems to be the best bet.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> If you're going for more just looks get a couple of these.  Not sure if this has been addressed but the front (especially lower on the front) should be your intake and then the top and back should be exhaust. It's also better to have more intake and less exhaust as having too many exhaust fans will just draw dust in to your system since the intake fans won't provide enough air for them and it will just pull air in from every direction of the case. This isn't a major issue but if you've got an odd number of fans and you have space, best to have more on intake.
> 
> Bare minimum for any computer should be one intake on the lower front and one exhaust on the top back.
> 
> Also: This may be irrelevant to you as I don't know your case, but fans on the side panel aren't as functional as you'd probably think but should be used as intake typically. If you had a lot of fan slots I'd populate the others first before using your side one. I just have a side fan because it's blue and lights up my case nicely.
> 
> http://www.amazon.in/Deepcool-Windb...=UTF8&qid=1413930760&sr=8-2&keywords=80mm+fan
> 
> Should work. Blue LED. They're also offered in different colors.



My case can afford 3 fans in total.
One on the back side.. 120mm- already purchased Cooler Master xtraflo- exhaust
2 on the cabinet side (the detachable one) - 80mm x 2
Out of these 2 i already have one which came with the cabinet itself. (I don't think its of much use though!)
Now going for this one which u recommended..

Should i fix the old one in such a way so that it sucks the air into the cabinet? And the other one (about to be ordered) as exhaust??


----------



## Darren

Yeah if you've got slots for 3 have the 2 on the side be intake.


----------



## goranpaa

You have a strong enough exaust fan allready. Use the new one as intake in the front or in the side panel.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> Yeah if you've got slots for 3 have the 2 on the side be intake.


Alright!!




goranpaa said:


> You have a strong enough exaust fan already. Use the new one as intake in the front or in the side panel.


Got it!!
Should i change my Mobo fan or not?? Its the Intel one right now.


----------



## Darren

What temperatures are you getting on your CPU when you play games?


----------



## goranpaa

That depends? What cpu and at what speed do you have?

Download the AIDA 64 stress test and set it to just test the cpu for 1 hour. If you are getting over 60 Celsius? Shut down the test! If your cpu get 50 C or lower during the test? Then the only real reasons to swap the cpu cooler, would be for better cooling during the summer months and a lower noise level. Or maybe for overclocking the cpu?
Aida 64, will stress the cpu more than normal computing & gaming under load.

http://www.aida64.com/downloads/aida64extreme470exe

You can uninstall this test if you want? in Windows control panel.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> What temperatures are you getting on your CPU when you play games?





goranpaa said:


> That depends? What cpu and at what speed do you have?
> 
> Download the AIDA 64 stress test and set it to just test the cpu for 1 hour. If you are getting over 60 Celsius? Shut down the test! If your cpu get 50 C or lower during the test? Then the only real reasons to swap the cpu cooler, would be for better cooling during the summer months and a lower noise level. Or maybe for overclocking the cpu?
> Aida 64, will stress the cpu more than normal computing & gaming under load.
> 
> http://www.aida64.com/downloads/aida64extreme470exe
> 
> You can uninstall this test if you want? in Windows control panel.



Ran the test for about 30mins.
the cpu temp went till 72 degrees


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> Ran the test for about 30mins.
> the cpu temp went till 72 degrees



Not good!

But have you cleaned the heatsink from dust lately?


 If it's clean? You could start with getting some new thermal grease like Arctic Cooling Ceramique 2. ( I prefer this as it's not electrical conductive as Arctic silver 5 ) And some isoprophyl alcohol for the cleaning of the old thermal paste.

Then run the computer for a while to soften up the present grease.
Then shut down and unplug the computer.

2. Then unplug the cpu fan from the motherboard cpu fan header. And then carefully remove the cpu cooler / heatsink. 

3. Clean the base of the heatsink and the cpu throughout from the old grease using a lint free cloth and then just moister the cloth with the alcohol. Avoid getting any of the Isoprophyl alcohol on the motherboard. A piece of a coffee filter will work too.

4. Apply the new grease this way:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHl62uptWaw

5. Put everything back. DO NOT! forget to connect the cpu fan to the motherboard!


OR if that wont help? Get the CoolerMaster TX 3 cooler. It's pretty simple to install as you wont need to remove the motherboard. But first check the cpu socket compability before you order.

You will still have to clean the cpu and apply the new thermal grease that comes with the cooler though.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Not good!
> 
> But have you cleaned the heatsink from dust lately?
> 
> 
> If it's clean? You could start with getting some new thermal grease like Arctic Cooling Ceramique 2. ( I prefer this as it's not electrical conductive as Arctic silver 5 ) And some isoprophyl alcohol for the cleaning of the old thermal paste.
> 
> Then run the computer for a while to soften up the present grease.
> Then shut down and unplug the computer.
> 
> 2. Then unplug the cpu fan from the motherboard cpu fan header. And then carefully remove the cpu cooler / heatsink.
> 
> 3. Clean the base of the heatsink and the cpu throughout from the old grease using a lint free cloth and then just moister the cloth with the alcohol. Avoid getting any of the Isoprophyl alcohol on the motherboard. A piece of a coffee filter will work too.
> 
> 4. Apply the new grease this way:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHl62uptWaw
> 
> 5. Put everything back. DO NOT! forget to connect the cpu fan to the motherboard!
> 
> 
> OR if that wont help? Get the CoolerMaster TX 3 cooler. It's pretty simple to install as you wont need to remove the motherboard. But first check the cpu socket compability before you order.
> 
> You will still have to clean the cpu and apply the new thermal grease that comes with the cooler though.



Nah!
i never have cleaned the heatsink even once simce the last 3.5yrs
will clean it first thing tomorrow morning  !!


----------



## C4C

Cisco001 said:


> Should work with your motherboard as far as PCIE x 16



The 8400GS is an AGP card... If the motherboard is out of a "bought" computer, then anything else won't work. 

Otherwise, an R7 260X is decent for it's price.


----------



## Darren

Digxt said:


> The 8400GS is an AGP card... If the motherboard is out of a "bought" computer, then anything else won't work.
> 
> Otherwise, an R7 260X is decent for it's price.



There was a PCI, an AGP, and a PCI-Express version of the 8400GS. I owned the PCI version of it myself at one point. 

Besides that issue was settled a long time ago, we're focusing on a different issue now.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> There was a PCI, an AGP, and a PCI-Express version of the 8400GS. I owned the PCI version of it myself at one point.



I don't think there was an AGP 8400. The final AGP NVIDIA was the 7800 GS, I think.


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> Nah!
> i never have cleaned the heatsink even once simce the last 3.5yrs
> will clean it first thing tomorrow morning  !!



Aha! That's likely why the temperature are high then. Always unplug the computer before you start to clean. Make a habit of cleaning the hardware and the inside of the case every 3:rd month at least. Cotton pins, that are ligthly moistered are good for cleaning the cpu heatsink and the motherboard dito + the fans.

A lint free cloth for the inside of the case and the rest of the motherboard, RAM and the harddrive.

A good way to clean the videocard is by taking it out of the case and then have a can of compressed air at hand.

Never use a hoover when you clean out the dust. That can trigger a static charge that could damage the hardware.


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> I don't think there was an AGP 8400. The final AGP NVIDIA was the 7800 GS, I think.



I kind of just assumed since he said there was one. 

70 is a bit warm for your CPU. I'd get some good thermal paste, I personally use Arctic Silver 5, clean out your computer of dust as best you can. If you've got an actual air compressor that would be the best idea but a can of air works. It doesn't need to be perfect but get as much dust out of the CPU heatsink as you can. Remove the heatsink and clean it all off using 91 percent rubbing alcohol and coffee filters to get rid of all the old thermal paste. Apply a small dot of new thermal paste in the middle of the CPU and reinstall the heatsink.

Also "warming up" the thermal paste by leaving your computer on for a bit right before you pull of the heatsink is a bad idea. I've done this once and almost burned myself on the CPU, not realizing how hot it would still be.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> I kind of just assumed since he said there was one.
> 
> 70 is a bit warm for your CPU. I'd get some good thermal paste, I personally use Arctic Silver 5, clean out your computer of dust as best you can. If you've got an actual air compressor that would be the best idea but a can of air works. It doesn't need to be perfect but get as much dust out of the CPU heatsink as you can. Remove the heatsink and clean it all off using 91 percent rubbing alcohol and coffee filters to get rid of all the old thermal paste. Apply a small dot of new thermal paste in the middle of the CPU and reinstall the heatsink.
> 
> Also "warming up" the thermal paste by leaving your computer on for a bit right before you pull of the heatsink is a bad idea. I've done this once and almost burned myself on the CPU, not realizing how hot it would still be.



I checked it for dust and i don't  think  it's  that much to block the air flow
and i think  applying  the thermal paste on my own is tough..
i may screw it up!


----------



## goranpaa

Denther said:


> I kind of just assumed since he said there was one.
> 
> 70 is a bit warm for your CPU. I'd get some good thermal paste, I personally use Arctic Silver 5, clean out your computer of dust as best you can. If you've got an actual air compressor that would be the best idea but a can of air works. It doesn't need to be perfect but get as much dust out of the CPU heatsink as you can. Remove the heatsink and clean it all off using 91 percent rubbing alcohol and coffee filters to get rid of all the old thermal paste. Apply a small dot of new thermal paste in the middle of the CPU and reinstall the heatsink.
> 
> Also "warming up" the thermal paste by leaving your computer on for a bit right before you pull of the heatsink is a bad idea. I've done this once and almost burned myself on the CPU, not realizing how hot it would still be.




Yeah, this could happend. But on the other hand not warming up the thermal goo, might result in that the cpu get's ripped off the socket when you remove the heatsink. Besides, you don't have to touch the cpu itself more than with the cloth or a coffee filter really.


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> I checked it for dust and i don't  think  it's  that much to block the air flow
> and i think  applying  the thermal paste on my own is tough..
> i may screw it up!




I can understand that cleaning / reapplying the paste could seem to be quite scary.
But if you just take it easy and carefully study that video I linked to it's not that hard really. Your cpu temperature are high. And will get worse in the summer time.

So it would really be a good thing to replace the goo now. The old and likely the not so effective original paste, have probably dried out.

Or as said, get the CoolerMaster TX 3 cpu cooler right away. But make sure it's compatible with your present cpu / cpu socket first.

Cpu Z, will tell you what cpu you have got? ( And some more information ) if you don't know?

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## sudcell

One more question.!!
You know  that i upgraded  my graphics to r9 270 but am currently using the dvi to vga converter that came with my card and it is attached  to the graphic card and the vga is going  into the monitor..
So, I was wondering  if  i get a hdmi to dvi converter (for screen) and connect the convertor to screen and hdmi cable to the graphic card will performance get better or will it be the same?
OR SIMPLY AN HDMI TO DVI CABLE??
OR DVI CABLE.. TO CONNECT BOTH DVI PORTS?

PS: My screen does not have a HDMI port


----------



## goranpaa

You could get such a converter yes. But it will only be of any worth it if you are using a HDMI cable for support of any monitor speaker sound? Or want to have the computer linked up to a flat screen TV too?

 Do you have  separate pc speakers or / and headphones? Then a DVI cable are a much better choise, as such a digital cable will give a sharper picture. It does'nt have to be an exspensive one as a DVI or a HDMI cable does'nt have problems with magnetic disturbanses as a cheaper  VGA cable can have.

But getting a digital cable of any sort, may result in that you need to adjust the size of the picture in the videocard driver, Catalyst control centre  under: Desktop propertys and eventually in the flat panel screen propertys too  once you have installed the cable.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> You could get such a converter yes. But it will only be of any worth it if you are using a HDMI cable for support of any monitor speaker sound? Or want to have the computer linked up to a flat screen TV too?
> 
> Do you have  separate pc speakers or / and headphones? Then a DVI cable are a much better choise, as such a digital cable will give a sharper picture. It does'nt have to be an exspensive one as a DVI or a HDMI cable does'nt have problems with magnetic disturbanses as a cheaper  VGA cable can have.
> 
> But getting a digital cable of any sort, may result in that you need to adjust the size of the picture in the videocard driver, Catalyst control centre  under: Desktop propertys and eventually in the flat panel screen propertys too  once you have installed the cable.



I googled too and found  out  that  there  is  a  huge difference  between  dvi n vga output ! !
no, am not planning  on  connecting it to my tv screen  and if i do, i will use my other hdmi cable that  I  use  for connecting  my laptop to tv screen  
And yes i do have speakers . My monitor  does not have inbuilt  speakers!! But it does have a Dvi-D port!
so am going for a dvi cable


----------



## goranpaa

Yeah, that's a good decision.


----------



## sudcell

Guys am facing a weird issue..
am unable to install  windows 

after the first step ie copying  files the windows stuck as soon as the next step i.e. starting  windows shows on screen. The pc hangs and nothing happens..

i googled this issue and found that there might be some hardware  issue coz of the cx600

help plz


----------



## goranpaa

Have you checked the Windows cd for spots and scratches? Did you take out the cd directly after the computer had restarted after step 1 and then did put it back into the player when promted for it? That might help. 

Why did you try to reinstall Windows in the first place?


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Have you checked the Windows cd for spots and scratches? Did you take out the cd directly after the computer had restarted and then did put it back into the player when promted for it? That might help.
> 
> Why did you try to reinstall Windows in the first place?



64- bit 

1. Created  a bootable PD and tried installing  win 7 sp1 (downloaded version  )
2. Copied  contents  from DVD and then created  a bootable DVD
3. Tried using original  DVD

every time  facing the same issue


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Similar thing happened to me. 

Is the screen black with nothing on it except for the mouse?  

If it is? Just wait for at least 30 minutes

Either way, not an issue with the power supply, if it was working with your old windows


----------



## sudcell

Another question..
after windows  installation:
Do i need to install  the LG drivers or only the AMD ones??


----------



## sudcell

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Similar thing happened to me.
> 
> Is the screen black with nothing on it except for the mouse?
> 
> If it is? Just wait for at least 30 minutes
> 
> Either way, not an issue with the power supply, if it was working with your old windows



Issue resolved  

I had 6gb of ram (recently upgraded from 4gb)
removed the 4gb stick and then proceeded  with  the  installation  and it went on butter smooth 
done


----------



## sudcell

Unable to trace the MOBO drivers dvd
can i download  it off the internet?


----------



## goranpaa

Yes, as long as you know the motherboard brand and model or the Pc model? Othervise, the Cpu Z program can tell you this. http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
Then just go to the manufacturers home and download the latest drivers.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Yes, as long as you know the motherboard brand and model or the Pc model? Othervise, the Cpu Z program can tell you this. http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
> Then just go to the manufacturers home and download the latest drivers.



Thanks


----------



## goranpaa

sudcell said:


> Thanks



You're welcome.


----------



## sudcell

Installed the windows after removing  the 4gb stick
everything  was working  great until i installed the 4gb stick back with the 2gb stick and bam..!
windows is not starting  up now.
same problem  occurs when only the 4gb stick is there (without  the 2gb stick)

Its working  only when the 2gb stick is put to use (alone)

am sad now!
i know the 4gb stick is not damaged coz while i was on 3w bit version it used to show 6gb ram 
and now its not even working  on single 4gb stick
all i have is a 2gb stick now :'(


----------



## sudcell

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1942306/computer-wont-boot-windows-installing-ram.html

this is exactly what i am facing  right  now
mobo: DH55TC (B)  INTEL
I3 PROCESSOR
CX600
R9 270
KINGSTON DDR3 2GB + 4GB (!!) 
WD green 1tb


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Try cleaning the ram with a dry cloth, and also it may have gone bad.shile you were swapping stuff


----------



## sudcell

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Try cleaning the ram with a dry cloth, and also it may have gone bad.shile you were swapping stuff



Even if it got damaged why would  windows not load?


----------



## ninjabubbles3

sudcell said:


> Even if it got damaged why would  windows not load?



Good question, did not think my answer through. Lol


----------



## sudcell

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Good question, did not think my answer through. Lol





Am confused that should  i go back to the 32 bit where it was showing  6gb RAM or shd i stick to the 64 bit and have just 2gb ram


----------



## Darren

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Try cleaning the ram with a dry cloth, and also it may have gone bad.shile you were swapping stuff



That wouldn't accomplish anything.

Try resetting your BIOS settings to default. 

What exact brands and model of RAM do you have? See if you can find some other RAM to test.

Also, try as many different combinations of placement and RAM to see if you get any luck. Make sure each time that each stick is full seated correctly and the plastic pins on the end clip in to place in to the little grooves.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> That wouldn't accomplish anything.
> 
> Try resetting your BIOS settings to default.
> 
> What exact brands and model of RAM do you have? See if you can find some other RAM to test.
> 
> Also, try as many different combinations of placement and RAM to see if you get any luck. Make sure each time that each stick is full seated correctly and the plastic pins on the end clip in to place in to the little grooves.



The ram is properly placed.
i tried all the possible  ways to install  the ram..
bios is showing both the Ram's
it is showing port 1 has 2gb ram and port 2 has 4gb

but whenever that 4gb ram is inserted Windows error recovery opens up giving 2 options:
windows recovery
start windows normally

when i choose the former one, pc hangs
latter one restarts the pc


----------



## sudcell

I think i will go back to the 32 bit now as noone is able to help me out with the issue


----------



## goranpaa

I think that your 64 bit Windows cd are damaged in some way. At least it sounds to me that it is.

Download a 30 day trial and see if you can do an upgrade from the 32 bit? If that works? Then definite your copy are bad.

If you have an 8 gig USB pen or memory stick drive? You can make it bootable by using this little program: 

http://rufus.akeo.ie/?locale=en_US


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> I think that your 64 bit Windows cd are damaged in some way. At least it sounds to me that it is.
> 
> Download a 30 day trial and see if you can do an upgrade from the 32 bit? If that works? Then definite your copy are bad.



I think  I  found  the  problem  
i purchased  a 1600mhz ddr3 4gb whereas my mobo supports upto a max of 1333mhz :-/

But again, why is the ram working  fine with 32 bit?
i mean its showing 6gb ram and ram usage also falls as soon as i insert the 2gb stick with 4gb already  there!


----------



## goranpaa

You mean that it's working fine under 32 bit with the full 6 Gb of RAM  in the motherboard?

That's pretty likely have  to do with the fact that Windows 32 bit only will use about max 3 gb of RAM. The only thing that normally will happend if you are using RAM sticks with different speeds? Is that the faster one will run at the same speed as the slower stick. That is if not the bios are very  sensitive ?


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> You mean that it's working fine under 32 bit with the full 6 Gb of RAM  in the motherboard?
> 
> That's pretty likely have  to do with the fact that Windows 32 bit only will use about max 3 gb of RAM. The only thing that will happend if you are using RAM sticks with different speeds. Is that the faster one will run at the sme speed as the slower stick. That is if not the bios are very picky ?



Yep! 6gb is working  like a charm on 32bit but isn't  even allowing  windows to load when on 64 bit


----------



## sudcell

Also, while playing  sniper elite 3
cpu temp 70 C
gpu 72 C

should i be worried ?


----------



## goranpaa

The cpu temp is as said before too high to be safe in the long run, The GPU temp are decent though. I think these high temperatures  have to do with less good airflow in the case despite that you have swapped the exhaust fan. Or you have a high room temperture and less good air circulation and cooling abillity in your room?


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> The cpu temp is as said before too high to be safe in the long run, The GPU temp are decent though. I think these high temperatures  have to do with less good airflow in the case despite that you have swapped the exhaust fan. Or you have a high room temperture and less good air circulation and cooling abillity in your room?



Look, i just started  up my pc
right now gpu: 32-33 C
processor temp: 34C


----------



## goranpaa

Ok. Let's hear what you have after gaming for 1 hour? 

I will be back here checking this out in the early eve. That is in about 4 hours.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Ok. Let's hear what you have after gaming for 1 hour?
> 
> I will be back here checking this out in the early eve. That is in about 4 hours.



After adjusting the settings to very low now  the gpu temp is 65 C and cpu is still there at 72 C


----------



## ninjabubbles3

GPU temps are fine, but I would be worried about the CPU temps. You might want to buy a CPU cooler just to make sure you dont degrade your CPU. Try removing dust from your CPU fan, and see if that helps


----------



## Darren

sudcell said:


> I think  I  found  the  problem
> i purchased  a 1600mhz ddr3 4gb whereas my mobo supports upto a max of 1333mhz :-/
> 
> But again, why is the ram working  fine with 32 bit?
> i mean its showing 6gb ram and ram usage also falls as soon as i insert the 2gb stick with 4gb already  there!



It should just downclock the RAM by default to 1333MHz. If you can, go in to your BIOS and manually set the clocks for the RAM to 1333MHz or even 1066MHz. 

Have you tried SafeMode in 64bit?

Your CPU temp is still pretty high, you should get that lowered once you sort your RAM issue. Your GPU temps are fine. GPU's run a bit hotter than CPU's.


----------



## sudcell

How can i lower the cpu temp?
There isn't  any dust


----------



## Darren

sudcell said:


> How can i lower the cpu temp?
> There isn't  any dust



One thing at a time. Get your RAM fixed first.

If you want to lower your CPU temp you'll need to get a new cooler or at the very least a fresh coat of thermal paste. We can help you with that but I'd worry about your RAM first. Have you tried what I suggested?


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> One thing at a time. Get your RAM fixed first.
> 
> If you want to lower your CPU temp you'll need to get a new cooler or at the very least a fresh coat of thermal paste. We can help you with that but I'd worry about your RAM first. Have you tried what I suggested?



Trying  that would mean installing  the 64 bit windows again..


EDIT: am worried  about  the  cpu more coz just now i switched  on my pc and checked the temp. It was 33°C
now, am not playing  any game. Just started  the saints row 3 installer and the temp after 5mins of installation  has reached 60-61°C
am not getting  why this is happening


----------



## Darren

If you go to your system properties how much RAM does it say is actually usable right now?

Also, if you're worried, get a new CPU cooler.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> If you go to your system properties how much RAM does it say is actually usable right now?
> 
> Also, if you're worried, get a new CPU cooler.



3.24Gb

i am playing  saints row 3 from the last 15mins..
the cpu temp. Is btw  52-56°C
what the hell is happening here


----------



## Darren

52-56 is totally fine. Getting north of 65 or so is a problem.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> 52-56 is totally fine. Getting north of 65 or so is a problem.



Alright..!
but what am saying  is why cpu temp. Was getting  so high while playing  sniper elite 3? When its normal while playing  saints row 3 at ultra settings ? 

I thought  its gpu that heats up according  to  game settings


----------



## goranpaa

I'm not totally sure about this? But maybe Sniper Elite 3 are more cpu intensive than Saints row? Maybe you should look into wich  background programs you can safely shut down while playing Sniper?


----------



## Darren

sudcell said:


> Alright..!
> but what am saying  is why cpu temp. Was getting  so high while playing  sniper elite 3? When its normal while playing  saints row 3 at ultra settings ?
> 
> I thought  its gpu that heats up according  to  game settings



Use the Resource Monitor when playing both games and see how much your CPU is being utilized during each game across all your cores.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> I'm not totally sure about this? But maybe Sniper Elite 3 are more cpu intensive than Saints row? Maybe you should look into wich  background programs you can safely shut down while playing Sniper?


----------



## goranpaa

Hmm, I have been reading around a bit about  Sniper E. III and the cpu heating up. You are not alone exsperiencing this. I found 3 other forum treads conserning this problem.

There are 2 cures for it so it seems:

Disable supersampling and tesselation in the game options. These 2 options put a lot of stress on the hardware. I think it's  wise to disable these in the Catalyst Control Centre too if you have them enabled?

Enable Mantle support for the game:

To enable it you need to select the “Use Mantle” tickbox in the game’s launcher, which is accessed via the Options button. Mantle, will lower the workload for your cpu and gpu some.

Make sure you have the latest Catalyst driver for your Radeon card. Uninstall the previous driver before you install the new one.

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download


----------



## Darren

Even at 100 percent load on all cores 70 degrees is a bit too high.

Sud, just get a new cooler. What case do you have?


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> Hmm, I have been reading around a bit about  Sniper E. III and the cpu heating up. You are not alone exsperiencing this. I found 3 other forum treads conserning this problem.
> 
> There are 2 cures for it so it seems:
> 
> Disable supersampling and tesselation in the game options. These 2 options put a lot of stress on the hardware. I think it's  wise to disable these in the Catalyst Control Centre too if you have them enabled?
> 
> Enable Mantle support for the game:
> 
> To enable it you need to select the “Use Mantle” tickbox in the game’s launcher, which is accessed via the Options button. Mantle, will lower the workload for your cpu and gpu some.
> 
> 
> Make sure you have the latest Catalyst driver for your Radeon card. Uninstall the previous driver before you install the new one.
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download



I too read  this thung that u mentioned ,  didn't  try it as yet but SS and Tess..wteva are already  turned  off.. will check with the mantle tomorrow..


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> Even at 100 percent load on all cores 70 degrees is a bit too high.
> 
> Sud, just get a new cooler. What case do you have?



The  windows  gadget was showing  around  55-60% cpu usage at that time, i remember ! 

Case is unbranded  one but i do have a 12mm fan installed at back- Cooler master having  40-88 cfm----exhaust  
on the side detachable  panel i have one 80mm deepcool fan sucking outside  air into  the cabinet  and other 80mm fan (came with  the  cabinet  ) exhausting  out

EDIT: WHAT  DIFFERENCE DOES A CASE MAKE?
i am asking  this coz i saw an ad recently  on a website for a cabinet being sold.. it is COOLER MASTER  CMP350


----------



## goranpaa

A larger midtower or a fulltower will likely have better cooling thru more 120 mm or 140 mm fans preferably. It's also much easier to tuck away cables out of the way from these fans airflow paths in a case with more space. But the CoolerMaster CMP350  is'nt what you want. Maybe a CoolerMaster HAF instead or something similiar.

Let's hope enabling Mantle will improve the tempertures for you in the Sniper Elite 3 game.


----------



## sudcell

goranpaa said:


> A larger midtower or a fulltower will likely have better cooling thru more 120 mm or 140 mm fans preferably. It's also much easier to tuck away cables out of the way from these fans airflow paths in a case with more space. But the CoolerMaster CMP350  is'nt what you want. Maybe a CoolerMaster HAF instead or something similiar.
> 
> Let's hope enabling Mantle will improve the tempertures for you in the Sniper Elite 3 game.



Alright  

but i don't  think  the wires are blocking the airflow, or they could  coz my cabinet  does not have any openings  on the front and i have tucked  all the wires  to the front....


----------



## Darren

It's not terribly surprising if your CPU is that hot. From the sound of it, it's probably a pretty cramped case. Bigger cases have more volume of air moving through them which helps obviously and more space to let your components "breathe" a little more. The main reason I was asking is because how wide your case is dictates what kind of CPU cooler you can fit in there.

You don't need to spend a fortune getting a good case. Most 50 dollar cases these days are pretty good and from the sounds of it, almost anything will be better than what you have now.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> It's not terribly surprising if your CPU is that hot. From the sound of it, it's probably a pretty cramped case. Bigger cases have more volume of air moving through them which helps obviously and more space to let your components "breathe" a little more. The main reason I was asking is because how wide your case is dictates what kind of CPU cooler you can fit in there.
> 
> You don't need to spend a fortune getting a good case. Most 50 dollar cases these days are pretty good and from the sounds of it, almost anything will be better than what you have now.



Then how about  the CMP350? 
should  i go for it? OR some other one?


----------



## ninjabubbles3

I would recommend a good budget case by NZXT or corsair. Either a 300r from corsair,   or a source 210 elite from NZXT, but look around and see what you like


----------



## sudcell

Playing  S.E 3 in windowed mode works 
Played for around  an hour or so with max resolution  1980 x something   
cpu temp. Was max at 68°C
graphics  were cool at around  60°C
but cpu load was  50% 

so i think maybe  its the  thermal paste that needs to be changed  
but surely  therez some kinda problem  with  the  game itself  :-/


----------



## sudcell

Also, received  the DVI TO DVI CABLE TODAY..
24+1 PINS..
ATTACHED THE GRAPHICS  CARD AND MONITOR USING THAT CABLE..
DIDN'T  DO ANYTHING  OTHER THAN THAT AND I WAS GOOD TO GO..

ALSO, NO NOTICEABLE DIFFERENCE IN  GRAPHICS  QUALITY WAS SEEN


----------



## Geoff

sudcell said:


> Also, received  the DVI TO DVI CABLE TODAY..
> 24+1 PINS..
> ATTACHED THE GRAPHICS  CARD AND MONITOR USING THAT CABLE..
> DIDN'T  DO ANYTHING  OTHER THAN THAT AND I WAS GOOD TO GO..
> 
> ALSO, NO NOTICEABLE DIFFERENCE IN  GRAPHICS  QUALITY WAS SEEN


I haven't read this whole thread, but you aren't going to see a difference upgrading the graphics card unless you change your game settings to use higher quality graphics.


----------



## Darren

WRXGuy1 said:


> I haven't read this whole thread, but you aren't going to see a difference upgrading the graphics card unless you change your game settings to use higher quality graphics.



We're long past the actual original purpose of the thread. He never made a new one so we've just been addressing his other problems. He replaced his video card but now the CPU temps are pretty high and need to knocked down. New case wouldn't be an awful idea but a new CPU cooler is probably all that's needed. Or even some good thermal paste would probably be enough. 

Sud, just buy some Arctic Silver 5. Clean off the CPU and cooler with 91 percent rubbing alcohol and coffee filters (or something similar that won't leave lint), put a little dot in the middle of the CPU, and reapply the cooler.

This is about all you need. Too much can spill onto the motherboard and cause problems. Also almost all of the heat will be coming from the middle of the processor and the paste will spread out anyway.


----------



## sudcell

WRXGuy1 said:


> I haven't read this whole thread, but you aren't going to see a difference upgrading the graphics card unless you change your game settings to use higher quality graphics.



They are on ultra already  

But am experiencing  weird issues while playing  sniper elite 3
cpu overheats when not in windowed mode.


----------



## sudcell

Denther said:


> We're long past the actual original purpose of the thread. He never made a new one so we've just been addressing his other problems. He replaced his video card but now the CPU temps are pretty high and need to knocked down. New case wouldn't be an awful idea but a new CPU cooler is probably all that's needed. Or even some good thermal paste would probably be enough.
> 
> Sud, just buy some Arctic Silver 5. Clean off the CPU and cooler with 91 percent rubbing alcohol and coffee filters (or something similar that won't leave lint), put a little dot in the middle of the CPU, and reapply the cooler.
> 
> This is about all you need. Too much can spill onto the motherboard and cause problems. Also almost all of the heat will be coming from the middle of the processor and the paste will spread out anyway.




Point noted down..
will order  the  thermal paste asap..
Thanks  for  all the help


----------

